# Daisy of Love?.....



## V2LUCKY (Apr 27, 2009)

Who watched it?...........I know I'm not the only VH1-reality-show-addict.

What did you guys think about it?


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 27, 2009)

blah I watched part of it.  I think they should of gave Heather her own show not Daisy


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 27, 2009)

i love daisy but i didnt watch .. the guys look so flipppin disgusting, at least with rock of love it was kinda funny watching all the skanky chicks but its kinda of nasty watching all those grimeyyyy boys lol


----------



## lyttleravyn (Apr 27, 2009)

ugh i agree, the boys were awful! and omg 12 pack from I <3 NY?! Oh lord. And I don't know if it was the lighting or she's had something done, but I used to think Daisy was really pretty and now...not so much.


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 27, 2009)

You bet I'll be watching it when my cable comes back on this week,haha.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow.... why the frak was 12 Pack on this show? 
_"I'm not here for TV, I really like Daisy!"_ Yeah, whatever!

Daisy has definitely had a lot of work done to her face. She looks scary!

I found it hilarious that one of the guys' nickname was Chi Chi! 

I was actually surprised that those Euro 80's triplets were sent off so quickly. You'd think VH1 would keep them for ratings!

Let's see... what else? 
None of the guys are really that attractive either.


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 27, 2009)

i watched it and thought, "I am not drunk enough for this." Still it cracked me up. I think it will be a fabulous train wreck to watch.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 28, 2009)

Damn I missed it!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I was actually surprised that those Euro 80's triplets were sent off so quickly. You'd think VH1 would keep them for ratings!_

 
Nooooooo.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the only eye candy on the show gone already...lol


----------



## astronaut (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_You bet I'll be watching it when my cable comes back on this week,haha._

 
Psst.. full episodes are up on VH1.com

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Wow.... why the frak was 12 Pack on this show? 
I was actually surprised that those Euro 80's triplets were sent off so quickly. You'd think VH1 would keep them for ratings!_

 
I was shocked myself! They seemed like a total hoot! 

Fox reminds me of Johnny Depp, and I'll admit it... I think London is HOT.


----------



## misha5150 (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know why or how Daisy got her own show...they seem to be giving anyone a dating show these days....she looks diseased....and most of the guys look suspect and grimy.  The only one that I would mildly entertain would be Fox cuz he looks like my old school crush Johnny Depp.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 28, 2009)

I watched it and found my laundry to be more exciting... I doubt I'd be tuning in after last night...


----------



## Half N Half (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_blah I watched part of it. I think they should of gave Heather her own show not Daisy_

 
I LOVE HEATHER!!

And pretty much all the guys on this show are crusty as hell, but I'm thinking that's how she likes them...I was also surprised that the underage swedish triplets went home so soon...sad!


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 28, 2009)

I seen a rerun or something yesterday (first time watching it)

those triplet dudes  = wtf?

anywho, the triplets are so perfect for her lmao.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_I seen a rerun or something yesterday (first time watching it)

those triplet dudes  = wtf?

anywho, the triplets are so perfect for her lmao._

 
Nah! If anyone's the perfect man for her, it's Weasel


----------



## Half N Half (Apr 28, 2009)

HAHA that's hilarious! His hair kinda reminds me of Fabio


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 29, 2009)

Daisy dresses like she just won a gift certificate to Hot Topic. The tacky black and pink fishnet/ bikini/ lingerie/ stockings/ boots look was not pimpin.

*google "Snake of Eden".* 
Daisy should've kept them around so she could join their band. Apperance-wise, she would've fit right in.


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow.  I am thinking this needs to be called Douchebag of Love.

Daisy has morphed into Frenchie.  

Ricky R.  reminds me of a character from an old TV show...not Squiggy...oh, man! Surely someone else sees it.  I can't think of who it is!  Ha ha

What's with all the lame sound effects?


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 29, 2009)

Daisy did look so much better on rock of love she shouldnt have messed with that face anymore ... my favorite line of hers has always been "Do you know who i am? Oscar de la Hoya is my uncle" lol good times


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_
Fox reminds me of Johnny Depp, and I'll admit it... I think London is HOT._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_ The only one that I would mildly entertain would be Fox cuz he looks like my old school crush Johnny Depp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You guys have got to be kidding me with that... Johnny Depp?! You guys are insulting the most handsome man EVER, with that comparison.

I also think she had work done to her face there's something off/different about her.


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 30, 2009)

I think London is hottt. And Fox reminded me of Dave Navarro. He was alright but his hair was just too big! It's fun to watch just because ALL the people on the show are so frickin dumb, I must look smarter in comparison.

And I can't believe none of you have commented on her little music number yet. HAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA that shit was stuuuuupiddddd!!!! Oh man.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_What's with all the lame sound effects?_

 
LOL! The sound effects make the show so much more entertaining. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_And I can't believe none of you have commented on her little music number yet. HAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA that shit was stuuuuupiddddd!!!! Oh man._

 
It was ridiculous! That's all you can really say about it. haha


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 1, 2009)

was my look while watching this....


----------



## ashleyisawesome (May 1, 2009)

I love my VH1 reality shows, but idk if I can stick with this one. Daisy is just sooo whiny! I can barely stand it.


----------



## ashk36 (May 1, 2009)

Her lips are so big it sounds like she's got a mouth full of marbles. But one thing she has going for her is her eloquence...

"It's like, really hard to give all these guys, like, nicknames. I mean, I like have to think of all these different names!! It's sooo, like, hard!"

Okay that obviously wasn't an exact quote. I probably missed a few "likes."


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_blah I watched part of it.  I think they should of gave Heather her own show not Daisy_

 
I completely agree!


----------



## revinn (May 3, 2009)

I love Daisy! And I love this show so far. I think a bunch of these guys are gorgeous, and just my type.. So I'm definitely going to enjoy this season!


----------



## astronaut (May 5, 2009)

I'm glad Weasel left. I hated him from the beginning. I knew he was some loser going through a midlife crisis. 

And wow, flipper. That guy has some major psychological problems. I watched the extras on VH1.com and Ricki was talking to him about how it's unhealthy but flipper thought it was totally normal. He said he felt absolutely nothing until he smashed the bottle onto his head which made him feel good. So hurting yourself makes you feel... yeah that's totally normal...


----------



## stronqerx (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I'm glad Weasel left. I hated him from the beginning. I knew he was some loser going through a midlife crisis._


----------



## hrockstar (May 6, 2009)

I am diggin' this show. 
I think Daisy has actually toned down her look and her lips and her duh factor from ROL...i thought she looked like a trout...actually I thought she looked like the girl singer in the muppet band...now she looks kind of bimbo-normal?  I wanna know what her eating/working out is like (unrealistic of me?)  you can tell she is self-conscious about her stomach by the way she never actually sits in a chair...more like a laying in the chair so there is no bend  LOL


----------



## Pizzicata (May 6, 2009)

Yay Janice! A lot of people say Donatella Versace looks like Janice, too.


----------



## gigglesnf (May 6, 2009)

I am loving Daisy of love!!  I think all the guys are nasty idiots but Daisy is just sooo adorable!!! haha I love watching these shows!


----------



## Rennah (May 7, 2009)

Bring the Swedish triplets back! lol.
I'll still be watching, because sometimes you need a little mindless entertainment.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 7, 2009)

Daisy looked nice without all that clown makeup when she was having those one on ones with the guys.
I don't think her "face" takes that much makeup very well, so she should really stick with the toned down look.

I can't believe she eliminated one of the guys wo was actually attractive.


----------



## brianjenny17 (May 19, 2009)

i love chi chi there i said it .. i think hes so sweet to her lol


----------



## Half N Half (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brianjenny17* 

 
_i love chi chi there i said it .. i think hes so sweet to her lol_

 
Yea, that guy is pretty damn adorable... and TINY! He's like a little chihuahua, perfect for Daisy.


----------



## ashk36 (May 19, 2009)

No way, chi chi freaks me out. He seems like he's trying too hard to be sweet. It's a little over the top for me. I dunno, he kinda makes me wanna puke. I thought London was freakin hot, and I probably would've been a little fed up with Daisy, too. He's telling her what's going on in his life and the bitch completely ditzes out..."oooh look at that that's neat!!" and walks away. Then she completely forgets their previous conversation as to why he left his dad's place, and tries to ask again during their little "truth or dare." I think she has the attention span of a squirrel.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 19, 2009)

havent seen the newest episode but it sucks that toolbox left cuz he was toooooo funny! haha, a total douchebag, but hilarious!

BROMANCE!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 19, 2009)

I only watched the first episode and that was it. I was surprised to see 12 Pack on that show!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 21, 2009)

daisy lips looks so gross. Im so glad that I am blessed with full lips and dont have to resort to plastic surgery.  Her lips looks like a hookers fenooter


----------



## mizuki~ (May 22, 2009)

Watching these guys get ready to go out was hilarious. I've never seen such big muscle-y guys put on mascara and filling in their facial hair before.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 24, 2009)

Awww... i just saw the episode w/ her and London and I actually felt sorry for her.

London was one of the few guys who was actually kind of cute (without the mohawk and smudged eyeliner)


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 25, 2009)

Okay, I just watched the newest one and I find it ironic and hilarious that she sent Cage home for being violent...then_....(wait for it)....._her challenge for the next episode is for the guys to *fight each other*.

Way to go, Daisy.


----------



## COBI (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Okay, I just watched the newest one and I find it ironic and hilarious that she sent Cage home for being violent...then....(wait for it).....her challenge for the next episode is for the guys to *fight each other*.

Way to go, Daisy._

 
Plus my favorite line from the teaser is when she says "I didn't want anyone to get hurt" as one of them is on the ground with someone trying to get them to focus.  Ummm, you didn't want them to get hurt, what did one think would happen in what appears to be a no-holds-barred cage-esque fight??


----------



## ashk36 (May 25, 2009)

Yeah I bet when Cage found out he would've gotten to actually fight the dude who was pissing him off, he was kicking himself for deciding to leave when he did. Doh! Seriously, if he would've just stuck it out for a little bit longer he could've beat some ass and not gotten in trouble for it! Damn!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (May 25, 2009)

Oh my god I can't stand Daisy. The way she speaks drives me crazy >(


----------



## ms.marymac (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Okay, I just watched the newest one and I find it ironic and hilarious that she sent Cage home for being violent...then....(wait for it).....her challenge for the next episode is for the guys to *fight each other*.

Way to go, Daisy._

 
Did she say she didn't "condole" violence?


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 26, 2009)

Is it bad that I think it's hilarious that the guys WANT to go home and she doesn't get to eliminate anyone?


----------



## Half N Half (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Okay, I just watched the newest one and I find it ironic and hilarious that she sent Cage home for being violent...then....(wait for it).....her challenge for the next episode is for the guys to *fight each other*.

Way to go, Daisy._

 

Damn girl, you took the words right out of my mouth! That was so messed up, she is contradicting herself so damn bad! What a ding dong...oh well, it will make good TV


----------



## Orchid_28 (May 27, 2009)

I honestly think that Daisy looks like a man! Im sure she is a sweet girl but I cant get over the fact that her face looks really manly and caking all that makeup doesnt make it better.  She looks better with less...I dont know theres just something weird about her nose and mouth.  :/ BUT some of the guys are pretty hot though.


----------



## hrockstar (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Did she say she didn't "condole" violence? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YES! and i literally LOL at the tv.
I guess riki is just her protector and not her corrector  LOL


----------



## Half N Half (May 28, 2009)

OK, so I came across this and thought it was hilarious...







I'd hit it!


----------



## Tashona Helena (May 29, 2009)

I hate Fox so much omg there's just something about him.  Yeah he's hot...but when he said "Who's Marilyn Monroe" I just wished I could slap him.  I actually like this show, since I'm a bit disappointed in New York Goes to Work.  I have to be in a funny mood already to watch it.


----------



## CellyCell (May 29, 2009)

I can not stand how Daisy talks.
It's way too baby-ish for me and she is such, SUCH a dumbass ditz.
Dumb. She needs to befriend a dictionary and get familiar with it because she seems lost for words often. Singing career...seriously? LOL.

There are a few eye candies though and the guys are funny to watch.

I would much prefer watching a show about Frenchie. I find Frenchie to be so hilarious.


----------



## astronaut (May 29, 2009)

The triplets are in Lady GaGa's new video haha.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_I would much prefer watching a show about Frenchie. I find Frenchie to be so hilarious._

 
I wouldn't be surprised if she got her own show. Vh1's passing them out like free napkins.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_The triplets are in Lady GaGa's new video haha._

 
Well, she did say she likes boys that look like girls. 
I need to see that video!


----------



## mizuki~ (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I wouldn't be surprised if she got her own show. Vh1's passing them out like free napkins._

 
Doubt it. Dudes would rather cut off their balls with a butter knife than kiss THAT. The only guy desperate enough for TV time is probably 12 Pack


----------



## hrockstar (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_I hate Fox so much omg there's just something about him.  Yeah he's hot...but when he said "Who's Marilyn Monroe" I just wished I could slap him.  I actually like this show, since I'm a bit disappointed in New York Goes to Work.  I have to be in a funny mood already to watch it._

 
He's less and less hot the more he opens his mouth and peacocks around.   He had to be messing around about the MM thing....he is a hairstylist for pete's sake LOL


----------



## Orchid_28 (Jun 17, 2009)

Fox is hot but his brain is the size of a pea


----------



## Hilly (Jun 17, 2009)

Flex is my baby daddy....YUMMMMMMMMm he is so hot.


----------



## Half N Half (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Flex is my baby daddy....YUMMMMMMMMm he is so hot._

 

Girl I'm with you on that! He is the best one by far and I don't know why, but I love his little midwestern accent he has going on haha


----------



## astronaut (Jun 17, 2009)

Flex gets on my nerves! He's so immature and insecure. Every time he opens his mouth it's always trash about someone else.


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sinister looked cute when he sang that song for daisy with his hair up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but LONDON.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too bad he left a few episodes ago


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 17, 2009)

Sinister did look a lot better with his hair up. Does any one think he looks like a black haired Chris Crocker in the face? And he's 5' 5"???
I was cracking up when he was erforming for Daisy, and then they showed London singing and Daisy was all mesmerized! LOL

Oh, Fox.... why? If you're going to lie, at least be good at it. I feel so bad for Daisy. I think at least half of the guys have left because they didn't like her, were only there to party, or already had girlfriends.

Y'all can have Flex. Gimme some Big Rig.


----------



## hrockstar (Jun 18, 2009)

GUH...i totally forgot about this thread!

Sinister - he has nice features and looks 1000x better with short hair. I think he would look even better if he hadn't over-thinned his eyebrows...





BigRig - has been totally creeping me out with his "i'm completely in love" business

12-pack - creeps me out period, nice body tho.

Flex - Hot.

Chi-Chi - also creeps me out. Way too whimpy and nasally.

Fox - A guy friend and I were watching this week and both of us were yelling at the tv and Daisy  LOL   
More than once we were like "wth was he even trying to say with all those words that never formed a sentence let alone a coherent one?"

So I guess i only like Sinister and Flex?   LOL


----------



## Hilly (Jun 18, 2009)

I would eat dinner off of 12 Pack's bod to be honest. Oh man...he is FOINNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jun 18, 2009)

i met 12 pack at a male review night with my friends and he gave the birthday girl a lap dance .. she was DROOLING lol


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 18, 2009)

Big Rig and Sinister are pretty cool, I could totally see myself hanging out drinking beers.  BR would make my accent come out. Chi Chi looks kind of like an elf. :X  I say go with 12 pack because he and Daisy are more alike than they know.


----------



## yodagirl (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I would eat dinner off of 12 Pack's bod to be honest. Oh man...he is FOINNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!_

 
LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He is my favorite of all the guys on the show...He is such a ding dong lol


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jun 18, 2009)

so the first time i watched this show i couldn't stand daisy. now i find myself watching it all the time because it's SO ridiculous!!!

fox is an idiot. he is by far the worst liar i have ever seen in my life. he reminds me of the miss america pageant girls who can't answer a question so they just keep saying things like "the fact is" and "the situation therefore" and talking in circles without making any sense.

Although 12 pack is pretty sexy. rawr.


----------



## yodagirl (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShortnSassy* 

 
_so the first time i watched this show i couldn't stand daisy. now i find myself watching it all the time because it's SO ridiculous!!!

fox is an idiot. he is by far the worst liar i have ever seen in my life. he reminds me of the miss america pageant girls who can't answer a question so they just keep saying things like "the fact is" and "the situation therefore" and talking in circles without making any sense.

Although 12 pack is pretty sexy. rawr._

 
The only thing I'm going to miss about Fox being gone, is the retro "Fox" song they played everytime he started talking lol


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hrockstar* 

 
_Sinister - he has nice features and looks 1000x better with short hair. I think he would look even better if he hadn't over-thinned his eyebrows..._

 
definatly agree.. his eyebrows aren't cuttin' it

how come i'm the only one who doesn't find 12 pack to be attractive, really? his body is excellent but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just don't see it. HMM


----------



## hrockstar (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luhly4* 

 
_definatly agree.. his eyebrows aren't cuttin' it

how come i'm the only one who doesn't find 12 pack to be attractive, really? his body is excellent but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just don't see it. HMM_

 
you aren't the only one


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luhly4* 

 
_how come i'm the only one who doesn't find 12 pack to be attractive, really? his body is excellent but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just don't see it. HMM_

 
I actually think he's one of the least attractive of the guys left!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_The only thing I'm going to miss about Fox being gone, is the retro "Fox" song they played everytime he started talking lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 That song was so funny. It was like cheesy porno music.... not that I watch cheesy pornos *shifty eyes*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hrockstar* 

 
_Sinister - he has nice features and looks 1000x better with short hair. I think he would look even better if he hadn't over-thinned his eyebrows...



_

 
Fox could have taught Sinister a thing or two about shaping those eyebrows. 
Too thin. Too far apart. There's no tail... it just goes up and up and up.

And WTF is up with the facial hair of the guy right of Sinister? It makes him look like a gorilla!!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 19, 2009)

I actually have a crush on Sinister lol, it's a shame he's sooo insecure tho :/


----------



## AmandDUR (Jun 19, 2009)

oh at least im not the only person that watches this trash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinister and flex are my favs too. 

fox is was insanely dumb. wow. and he wishes he was johnny depp.


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 21, 2009)

daisy reminds me of an emo pam anderson lol.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 21, 2009)

FLEX IS AN IMMATURE AND OBNOXIOUS LITTLE BRAT! God he gets on my nerves. 

Watch I'm a Girl and a Guy | View Original Reality TV Shows | VH1.com


----------



## shellyky (Jun 24, 2009)

i caught this last night for the first time...was the soft-spoken guy who ran off crying in the bathroom, FOR REAL? LOL  who wants a "man" like that...  

P.S. I can't stand her lips lol


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shellyky* 

 
_i caught this last night for the first time...was the soft-spoken guy who ran off crying in the bathroom, FOR REAL? LOL  who wants a "man" like that...  

P.S. *I can't stand her lips *lol_

 
it makes her look like she's pouting all the time


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 25, 2009)

12 pack just goes on every VH1 show and pretends he's in love with the woman.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shellyky* 

 
_P.S. I can't stand her lips lol_

 
I can stand her *EVERYTHING*! 
I mean, she seems really sweet, but her whole look just makes me cringe. 
Her bad weave. 
She has a nice, petite body but the boobs look like they were bolted on. 
Her nose is too long for her face if that makes any sense. 
Her lips look like they're about to explode! 
I like her tattoos but she has this giant yellow blotch on her arm that looks diseased.


_Why am I so mean???_


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jun 26, 2009)

it's going to come down to 12 pack and flex. i wouldn't be surprised if she picked 12 pack though just because it's obvious that she's more sexually attracted to him than anyone else.
oh and the preview for next week when a random person shows up... who do you think it is???
i think london and i bet she will let him come back on the show because he left by choice, she didn't vote him off. and if it is london, i bet she will pick him in the end just because he's the worst one for her haha.


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 28, 2009)

hopefully it is london so i can have someone to look at


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShortnSassy* 

 
_oh and the preview for next week when a random person shows up... who do you think it is???
i think london and i bet she will let him come back on the show because he left by choice, she didn't vote him off. and if it is london, i bet she will pick him in the end just because he's the worst one for her haha._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luhly4* 

 
_hopefully it is london so i can have someone to look at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You guys are good.
She shouldn't have taken him back. Oh, well. It makes for some damn good TV.


----------



## hrockstar (Jul 7, 2009)

is it me?...
london just doesn't look as cute as i remembered and sinister needs to pull his damn pants up and walk/run like a man.


----------



## Half N Half (Jul 8, 2009)

London looks JACKED UP!! I do not know what she sees in him...and he's a bum! I can't wait to see the ex-girlfriends though, it's gonna be good


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm finally watching the episode where london comes back, and I can't help to say "he's so sexy" every 10 seconds..


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 10, 2009)

Wait... was there a new episode this week?


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Wait... was there a new episode this week?_

 
No, they skipped this past Sunday...there is a new one coming on this Sunday though


----------



## Hilly (Jul 10, 2009)

Im glad Big Rig was gone..he was a creeper!


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Im glad Big Rig was gone..he was a creeper!_

 
LOL, I was glad to see him leave too....he just irritated me for some reason.

Not too shocked to read who goes home tonight however


----------



## Half N Half (Jul 12, 2009)

I am sooo glad she finally got rid of Sinister. That guy was getting on my nerves with all his temper tantrums!


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 12, 2009)

aw, sinisters little speech at the end..


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 12, 2009)

Daisy is sooo stupid! KICK LONDON'S ASS TO THE MF CURB!!!!
She keeps making up excuses _for him_. I guess she's blinded by love. But I'm just frustrated for her!

At least she sent Sinister home.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jul 14, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks that some of these guys cry at the end so they can get sympathetic wild monkey dances from fans after the fact? Sinister said something like, "Well, she didn't want me....sniff...maybe _someone_ will..."  Give me a break, dude.


Or maybe I am just a bit jaded.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 14, 2009)

Flex is going next.


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Am I the only one who thinks that some of these guys cry at the end so they can get sympathetic wild monkey dances from fans after the fact? Sinister said something like, "Well, she didn't want me....sniff...maybe someone will..."  Give me a break, dude.


Or maybe I am just a bit jaded._

 
true, true.. eh i don't know, i thought sinisters speech was heartfelt [IN A WAY! who knows, this is tv after all]


----------



## hrockstar (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luhly4* 

 
_true, true.. eh i don't know, i thought sinisters speech was heartfelt [IN A WAY! who knows, this is tv after all] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think it was all a big act. 
Like he's actually worried about someone else wanting him being in like 3 bands and being on DOL?  A lot of guys join bands just to get chicks  LOL


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 19, 2009)

Have you guy's seen the naked pictures of Toolbox?

*DON'T!*


----------



## Orchid_28 (Jul 23, 2009)

^lol why not?  
I think its between London and 12 pack...even though she picked Flex to go with them to Hawaii.  But who knows!  Have any of you seen her before and after pics?  I thought she looked better before...still trashy but her face looked softer.


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 26, 2009)

"she's making apples or something, it's bright green"

i lol'd


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 27, 2009)

An open letter to Daisy De La Hoya:

_Dear Daisy,_
*HAVE YOU LOST YO DAMN MIND?!*

_Love,_
_ Kensie_

_PS. Can't wait for Daisy Of Love 2!!!_


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Orchid_28* 

 
_^lol why not?_

 
Do you enjoy your eyes? Then, I wouldn't advise looking at this catastrophe called a photoshoot.
The only thing that could make the pictures even worse was if he was posing on top of a bear skin rug.

BRB PUKING!


----------



## SuSana (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
PS. Can't wait for Daisy Of Love 2!!!_

 

Exactly!!  She's probably already halfway done taping it.


----------



## hrockstar (Jul 27, 2009)

all i can say is "duh" and..........



"flex...call me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"


----------

